# Resp. 110 V / 60 Hz



## Liloandino

Hello guys!

I am translating a user manual for a fruit machine, used in casinos. In the Technical Data, specifically in the "power supply" item it says: _Resp. 110 V / 60 Hz. _What does "resp" stand for in this case? Response? Does anyone know? Thank you very much.


----------



## aurilla

Resp. = the *respiratory* component


----------



## Liloandino

Oh, I would have never guessed. 

Does it sound Ok then to say : Componente respiratorio de 110V/ 60Hz? What do you think?


----------



## curious98

No creo tenga nada que ver con respiración. Estamos refiriéndonos a una máquina que se utiliza en casinos. El Power Supply se refiere a la Red Eléctrica que emplea la máquina en cuestión. Por tanto, sin estar seguro de lo que es Resp. yo lo dejaría tal cual, o sea _Resp 110V/60 Hz, _ya que, obviamente, estamos hablando de la corriente que utiliza el aparato.

Curious98


----------



## mijochido

Estoy de acuerdo contigo curious98. No tiene que ver con "respiracion" ya que encuentro esto en un artículo de algoritmos genéticos donde hace este escrito:

"T=G1G2, where G1 (resp. G1) represents a solar panel (resp. CHP)"

No logro entender cuál es el significado de "resp."

¿Alguno de ustedes me podría ayudar en este sentido? Ya que "dejarlo tal cual está" no es para mi la mejor opción, hay un lineamiento a seguir entre ambas variables, pero no logro entender si "responde a:" o es otro el significado.

Gracias, espero que me puedan ayudar en esto.


----------



## curious98

He encontrado una equivalencia en Inglés que tiene algo que ver con electricidad y que es: restrained electrostatic potential fitting.
Pero no creo sea eso. Más bien me concentraria en: "respuesta" entendiendo algo así como "valor de respuesta"


----------



## mijochido

curious98 said:


> He encontrado una equivalencia en Inglés que tiene algo que ver con electricidad y que es: restrained electrostatic potential fitting.
> Pero no creo sea eso. Más bien me concentraria en: "respuesta" entendiendo algo así como "valor de respuesta"



Gracias mi estimado. Me sirve mucho, ya que en parte tienes razón, por ahí me encontré algo que me hizo comprender del todo esa pequeña frase que me estuvo deteniendo de avanzar durante dos días. "resp." en el artículo significa, así como tu lo dices, un valor de respuesta. Solo que en este caso es como "respectivamente" que viene siendo lo mismo que me comentas ya que podríamos traducirlo como lo menciona en el artículo "FV (resp. CHP)", sería algo así como "fotovoltaica (respondiendo a micro-generacion)". En este caso supongo que el "valor de respuesta" se refiere al "resp. G1" anterior. Por lo que deduzco que sería "respectivamente" 

¿No?  Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta  espero que algún día te pueda ayudar yo jejeje. Un abrazo.


----------



## curious98

De nada. A disponer, como decimos en España


----------



## Oswaldo M.

El texto está en inglés, por lo cual "resp." NO puede ser "respuesta"


----------



## Aviador

Pero sí puede ser _response_.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mmmm... no sé, suena raro...
Obviamente se refiere a la tensión de alimentación del artefacto, tanto por las unidades como por los valores standard para USA, por ejemplo.
Es una pregunta originada en el 2008, así que probablemente no vayamos a tener ninguna aclaración o detalle nuevo. Mi primera pregunta sería sobre el origen del manual, si parece ser una traducción o si fue escrito originalmente en inglés. Es muy común, lamentablemente, que los manuales estén pésimamente traducidos, generándose frases o abreviaturas completamente sin sentido. Obviamente un poco más de contexto ayudaría, como por ejemplo frases donde aparezca/n la/s palabra/s en cuestión, temática general, etc.


----------



## Mastoc

Quizás 'Resp. 110 V / 60 Hz' forma parte de un párrafo en el que se mencionan diferentes tensiones de alimentación de diferentes equipos. Si éste fuera el caso Resp. podría significar 'Respectively'.


----------



## Benzene

Mastoc said:


> Quizás 'Resp. 110 V / 60 Hz' forma parte de un párrafo en el que se mencionan diferentes tensiones de alimentación de diferentes equipos. Si éste fuera el caso Resp. podría significar 'Respectively'.


_I agree with you.

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## GundisalvusVitalis

Mastoc said:


> Quizás 'Resp. 110 V / 60 Hz' forma parte de un párrafo en el que se mencionan diferentes tensiones de alimentación de diferentes equipos. Si éste fuera el caso Resp. podría significar 'Respectively'.


Hola, @Mastoc:

Estoy de acuerdo con tu conclusión. Adjunto un documento de la empresa alemana de certificación Dekra que contiene la abreviatura _resp._ en el contexto de especificaciones técnicas de lámparas fluorescentes. Al costado de resp. aparece _bzw._ (p. 4-5 del PDF), que según Wikipedia significa "respectively" en alemán. Creo que esto podría ayudar para futuras consultas.






Saludos,


----------

